# Teen Shoot



## Peanuts (Aug 5, 2007)

Well, for any of you who were curious as to why I missed the Rocky Mountain meetup (sorry!) it was due to this wedding that went way to late, a cold, an prep for a few other shoots. 

I was recently asked by a family friend who I have known for 8 years to help her start building her modelling portfolio, did we ever have a good time! Feel free to critique away. Luckily the sun was cooperative for the most part so we played around a lot with backlighting and using some 'garage light' for the more 'studio-esque' shots which I will definitely be trying again in the new future.

Thanks!

If you want any EXIF info on any just ask
1.






2.





3.





4.





5.


----------



## theusher (Aug 5, 2007)

Very nice work. Lighting looks really good.


----------



## DeepSpring (Aug 5, 2007)

You did a really great job. Lighting is superb 

She should be very happy with them


----------



## Garbz (Aug 5, 2007)

These are fantastic. Question on the first 2: Big reflector?


----------



## Peanuts (Aug 5, 2007)

Garbz, on all of these I was using a giant 'bottletop 5 in 1' Lastolite reflector.  It was especially useful in the outside ones, and for the inside (garage) one I just put it in the light on the floor slightly propped up by a box to fill in the shadows on her right side.

Thanks for the comments. Here is one more. She had said how in Vogue she had seen this one of this girl jumping and she 'just had to do it' so, here is on eof the 5 tries we got in before the light was completely gone.


----------



## noescape (Aug 5, 2007)

LOVE these. absolutely awesome.


----------



## Jeffm73 (Aug 5, 2007)

1,3 and 4 are my favorites. Nice job on the lighting indeed.


----------



## ClarkKent (Aug 5, 2007)

Very nice indeed.  Super work


----------



## JenR (Aug 5, 2007)

These are all beautiful-- especially #3 and #4


----------



## Digital Matt (Aug 5, 2007)

Great work.  I love the high key look in 1 and 3.  3 looks like "campfire" lighting


----------



## jemmy (Aug 5, 2007)

ABSOLUTELY STUNNING.... I AM LOVING THEM ALL!!!!!!  EXCELLENT... BET SHE LOOOOVVVVVVVEEEEES THEM!  I have been working a lot on textured images like #5 and love it.  Great work x


----------



## Peanuts (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone! She was delighted with the results, however we are planning on doing a second more urban shoot sometime soon just to expand a bit of her portfolio (aspiring model) so I am looking forward to that.  
#5 is very curious, I had been playing around with duo/tritones and found something I liked, then I decided it looked too 'toned', but a black and white conversion of the same image overtop and changed the blending mode to 'lighten' and this was the result! (With some scratchy stuff added of course as well)

Thanks again!


----------



## Garbz (Aug 6, 2007)

Simply stunning, and thanks for sharing the secrets with us lesser folk


----------



## Carlos Cané (Aug 6, 2007)

I really liked #2


----------



## littlesandra (Aug 6, 2007)

I like them all, but in #5 her face seems to be out of place, more prominant I guess is what I'm looking for, and it seems a tad bit off, unless that is what you were going for then - bravo!


----------



## Peanuts (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks for the comments, any words of wisdom on what to im prove on?

Sandra:  Thanks for pointing that out, I can see where the light might look a little unbalanced with it being wholly on the upper portion of her body.


----------



## cumi (Aug 7, 2007)

WOW! All of them are fantastic, but #3 is my fav: simply but great!


----------



## AbelR74 (Aug 7, 2007)

Very nice.  Love 1 & 3!


----------



## heip (Aug 7, 2007)

Very nice work on all of them.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 7, 2007)

Very well done, excellent images.

At least you have a good excuse for missing the meet up.


----------



## Christina (Aug 8, 2007)

i think these are wonderful shots with a beautiful girl.
she shoud do well. as you do.


----------



## CrazyAva (Aug 8, 2007)

Love them all!  Great job.


----------



## Jeff Colburn (Aug 8, 2007)

All of the photographs are very good, however, in #1,2 and 5 I would like to see her face burned in a little more. In these pictures her face seems a little light, which results in a lack of detail.

Keep up the good work.

Have Fun,
Jeff


----------



## WDodd (Aug 9, 2007)

Absolutely amazing work!


----------



## cherrymoose (Aug 10, 2007)

Your portraits never fail to amaze me. Fantastic work! The lighting and bokeh is lovely-- especially in the first two shots. And I really like that last one you posted-- of the jumping girl. :thumbup:


----------



## Peanuts (Aug 10, 2007)

Once again, thanks for all of the comments  They really mean a lot to me!

Jeff, I can see where the detail in her face seems to be lost (I do keep checkign that it is completely blown though) especially in the first (I think it was the conversion). I will keep an eye on that most definitely, thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## elsaspet (Aug 13, 2007)

lovelovelove em!


----------

